# Plant ID



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know the name of this plant, the one I am refering to is infront of the red tiger lotus. It has thicker leaves and grows very slow....


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

some kind of valisneria would be my best guess, although IME, valisneria tends to grow very fast and usually decently tall...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Chris.

It looks to be Sagittaria platyphylla.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuart I think you're right!!! Thanks for the ID...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Stuart I think you're right!!! Thanks for the ID...


I just pass on info that is passed on to me ! It's how I keep on learning and increase my knowledge base. Karma is MY friend!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

